# 1, Female, Oklahoma City Oklahoma *Found her a home!!*



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Oklahoma
City/Town: Bethany
Number of rats: 1
Sex: Female
Age(s): 6-7 months old
Colours: tan/beige hooded with 3 spots on back
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: I cannot care for her because she bites me and She needsa home where someone can rehabilitate her
Temperament: Sweet once out of cage, but bites inside cage. 
Medical problems: Drainage on nose, sneezing
Will the group be split: ??
Transport available: no
Other: She will have to keep her hut, as she loves it.
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: no


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweet Rat Named Carma! in OKlahoma*

****,I wish I lived in Oklahoma.I'd swoop up that rat in a heart beat


----------



## KristyR (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 1, Female, Oklahoma City Oklahoma*

Have you found a home for her yet? We'd love to meet her, and possibly bring her home if you haven't found a place for her yet.

Kristy


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: 1, Female, Oklahoma City Oklahoma*

There is still hope that you could get her, sorry I havent replied sooner. She is available.... if you still like her.


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

News! Carma has been found a nice home with an older breeder! THanks all who offered her a home!


----------

